# Problem linking to free conversion account with Amazon



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi all,

Although I've been a lurker for some time, this is my first post here.    

I've had my Kindle for two weeks now and love it.  I've been emailing myself several .pdf files via the @free.kindle.com address (when there is not a need to do so remotely).  Unfortunately, I've never successfully been able to access my converted documents via the link that Amazon provides in their email.  I know this is a computer-related problem but thought perhaps someone here might have a solution.  I've tried disabling "block pop-ups." 

When I click on the link in the email a file download dialog box pops up instead of a browser window.  The "file" in the download box is not a file at all - no extension and just a partial file name.  I've tried both IE and Firefox but a browser window does not open up in either - just a file download box.  I'm running WinXP Pro.  

I realize I can easily convert files over WN, or convert my own (I've done both), or fire up the laptop,  but I like would the conversion via Amazon and my desktop to work as advertised.

I spent 45 minutes on the phone with Amazon CS and left them scratching their heads.  Anyone have any ideas what the problem might be?  Am I missing something in settings?

Thanks to everyone on this forum for the excellent tips and help.  I'm looking forward to spending more time here.


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

Since you're getting an email with a link it, that says you've added your email address to your Kindle account on Amazon so that's ok. I use WinXP Pro also and get email via Outlook with Firefox as the browser and haven't had any problems. When I click on the link in my email, my browser launches but it brings up the blank, Untitled page and a file download dialog pops up. I can then save the document to my local HD.

In the file download box, what is the file name that comes up?

Are you on a company network when you try to access the link?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Is it a partial name with a bunch of letters and numbers after it?

If so, it's doing it correctly. You don't open it, you save it and then transfer it to your Kindle. It's formatting them to .azw which is only readable on the Kindle.

Save the file and then hook up the Kindle and drag the file to the Documents folder on the Kindle. Then, you should be able to read the document.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just tried this.

In the message you get from Amazon, click on the link in the email that has the title of the file. That will bring up a box giving you the choice to save the file or open it; choose save. At this point, you can rename the file (in the file name box). It will be saved with the extension .prc which is the Mobipocket extension that works on the Kindle. Then, as Luv said, connect your Kindle with the USB cable and just copy the file from your computer to your Kindle. Make sure to put it in the documents folder.

That should do it.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

oops..I meant .prc. Thanks Leslie.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

My thanks to everyone for your responses. Perhaps I was not as clear as I could have been.

First, the problem is on my desktop rig at home, not a company server. As CS explained to me, I should have a browser window pop up with a link, but that is not occurring. What I *do * have is only a file download dialog box, but it does not contain a valid file. For example, if the file is named "My Converted Document," the dialog box shows the file as "My" with no extension. That is, no .azw, no .prc, etc. This does _*not*_ change by simply loading it on the Kindle via USB. If a file is not a file (no extension), it cannot be recognized by Kindle or any other computer for that matter. The problem is the incomplete file name and lack of file extension, not the method by which it is transferred.

I did try another computer source which did result in a browser window opening with the valid link for download. As I mentioned in my first post, this is a computer-related problem and not a problem with Amazon and thought perhaps someone might have had the same experience. In my 25+ years working with computers, I've not seen this before.

Thank you again for your assistance.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Skydog said:


> My thanks to everyone for your responses. Perhaps I was not as clear as I could have been.
> 
> First, the problem is on my desktop rig at home, not a company server. As CS explained to me, I should have a browser window pop up with a link, but that is not occurring. What I *do * have is only a file download dialog box, but it does not contain a valid file. For example, if the file is named "My Converted Document," the dialog box shows the file as "My" with no extension. That is, no .azw, no .prc, etc. This does _*not*_ change by simply loading it on the Kindle via USB. If a file is not a file (no extension), it cannot be recognized by Kindle or any other computer for that matter. The problem is the incomplete file name and lack of file extension, not the method by which it is transferred.
> 
> ...


This is what happened to me:

1. I received an email from Amazon stating that my file "Dark Prince.doc.azw" was available. It was not an attachment to the message.
2. I clicked on the title of the file and it opened a Firefox window and a box that said, "Opening dark."
3. The box gave me the choice to open with mobipocket.ebook or to save the file. I chose save file.
4. The next box that came up said, "Enter name of file to save to" (it looked like a windows explorer box). At this point it was called "Dark" but I could change it. The file type said "ebook."
5. When I saved the file, it showed as a download and the file was named dark.prc

I transferred this file to my Kindle and it opened just fine.

What was different for you?

L


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

As explained above:

1) no browser window opens with a link

2) the "file" (shown in the download dialogue box) contains no extension, therefore cannot be opened as a file.  No .prc (or any other extension) is present.  

Very strange, indeed.  I am wondering if this particular file was not properly converted by Amazon.  In a subsequent email from CS, they only offered a disclaimer about the conversion process still being "experimental."

I will explore options to convert myself, if possible.

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## foogrrl (Mar 9, 2009)

Is it just one file having this problem, or one conversion attempt with this file?  If it were just the one email, I would suspect it was a corrupted conversion from Amazon.

Also, when you say a different computer source, what are you changing?  Is it a different computer opening the same email, or are you sending in a different file?  Or some third thing that not coming to my mind?

It really does sound like an odd problem.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, yes, it really is an odd problem.  

I have attempted to open three different converted files (from PDF) on one computer with no success.  No browser window with link appears.  However, I tried the same on a completely different system and a browser windowed opened with the link to a valid file but..... that was only one of three files.  

So I believe there is something odd going on with my computer (firewall and pop-up blocking not the problem) but there still is a problem with two of the three files.  So it may be a combination of problems - computer and unsuccessful/corrupted conversions.  

Now to find the method to do it myself....


----------



## foogrrl (Mar 9, 2009)

That's very odd.  Personally, I'd run a good virus scan and such, but I tend to the paranoia side of computer security.  Spent too long doing tech support!

For conversion, I believe there's a thread stickied about calibre in this forum.  I've tried it and it works well enough with PDFs.  I have some issues, but I'm also working with large charts (knitting pattens), so no automated process is going to do well.  calibre does a better job than Amazon's did with them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MobiCreator is another program that does a decent job of converting PDF files.

Ann


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you foogrrl and Ann for your suggestions. I do have both Calibre and Mobi installed at home and will use those for conversions. I like having the original author's name displayed as opposed to the sender's email address when converted by Amazon.

I am convinced there is something unique to my one computer preventing it from opening a browser window from the Amazon link. Most likely not the result of anything on their end.

Knitting patterns? Now _that_ is something I hadn't thought of! 

Thank you again for your help.

-Pat


----------

